# OpenGL Renderer removed?



## Yakumo (May 22, 2017)

Has the OpenGL renderer been removed? It's no longer in the dropdown menu for me in v19.02 (windows)

It caused game lag, but it was the only way to stream Quake Live without having to keep changing to windowed mode and back on every game map change as OBS wasn't picking up the OpenGL init that takes place or something, so unless you check your stream you can lose the lot to staring at a grey screen with 'awaiting gamestate' on it :/

If it's been removed I hope it's to improve performance before returning it,thank you :)


----------



## c3r1c3 (May 22, 2017)

It is still available, but now requires a commandline option to unlock it. I don't remember what said option is, but it might be in the release notes.


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2017)

Yakumo said:


> Has the OpenGL renderer been removed? It's no longer in the dropdown menu for me in v19.02 (windows)
> 
> It caused game lag, but it was the only way to stream Quake Live without having to keep changing to windowed mode and back on every game map change as OBS wasn't picking up the OpenGL init that takes place or something, so unless you check your stream you can lose the lot to staring at a grey screen with 'awaiting connection' on it :/
> 
> If it's been removed I hope it's to improve performance before returning it,thank you :)



If there's an issue with Quake Live and game capture, I'm sure @Jim would be more interested in fixing that.

The OpenGL renderer can't really be "fixed" as it just doesn't perform well on Windows. There's nothing really to fix, as the issues are in OpenGL itself.


----------



## Yakumo (May 22, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> It is still available, but now requires a commandline option to unlock it. I don't remember what said option is, but it might be in the release notes.



The last I see on  the release notes here  is "Fixed a bug where color correction stopped working with the OpenGL renderer" for 17.01




Fenrir said:


> If there's an issue with Quake Live and game capture, I'm sure @Jim would be more interested in fixing that.
> 
> The OpenGL renderer can't really be "fixed" as it just doesn't perform well on Windows. There's nothing really to fix, as the issues are in OpenGL itself.



Thanks, Jim did respond here once https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/stream-gets-stuck-on-quake-live-map-load.10652/#post-209673 but I haven't heard anything since and it's still an issue n 19.02 , I lost 2 hours of streaming Quake Live to it last night having forgotten about the bug while streaming the Quake Champions beta for the week prior while it was available :-/ (dx 11, so no problem with QC)

I'm sure we can get a steam key for the game for @Jim if he needs a copy to test, there are quite a few players who would like to see this solved.


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2017)

Yakumo said:


> The last I see on  the release notes here  is "Fixed a bug where color correction stopped working with the OpenGL renderer" for 17.01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated! Jim usually takes a few days off after a major release, but I'll make sure to bring this back up to his attention as soon as I can.


----------



## Fenrir (May 24, 2017)

Spoke with Jim on this one, and it looks like using the OpenGL renderer forces Game Capture to use the mutli-adapter compatibility mode (i.e. memory vs direct shared texture capture) and this is why changing the renderer appears to fix the issue.

Try checking the multi-adapter compatibility option and see if that helps in your case with the Direct3D 11 renderer.


----------



## Yakumo (May 26, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Spoke with Jim on this one, and it looks like using the OpenGL renderer forces Game Capture to use the mutli-adapter compatibility mode (i.e. memory vs direct shared texture capture) and this is why changing the renderer appears to fix the issue.
> 
> Try checking the multi-adapter compatibility option and see if that helps in your case with the Direct3D 11 renderer.



Thanks loads for talking to him, but I'd already tried that long ago, and testing again now was no more successful.

I'm continuing my response here https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/stream-gets-stuck-on-quake-live-map-load.10652/#post-295438 as it's a different issue to OpenGL capture missing from the menu :)


----------



## c3r1c3 (May 26, 2017)

To re-enable OpenGL you have to modify the %APPDATA%/obs-studio/global.ini and set the Renderer to OpenGL


----------



## R1CH (May 26, 2017)

The preferred way is to pass --allow-opengl on the command line.


----------

